# Baby Cub in Tree



## lumberjackchef (Sep 22, 2007)

This is one one of my latest pieces.

View attachment 57357







View attachment 57358




I've got this little guy on Ebay right now to see what I can get out of it on there. I also take them to my restaurant to place them on display. I have sold several bears like that. I carved it out of someones downed red cedar that was getting ready to go to the landfill. Not a bad recycling job I guess. What do ya think?


----------



## troutfisher (Sep 23, 2007)

nice work! His face and snout are very realistic.


----------



## dustytools (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Sep 23, 2007)

Good craftsmanship bravo


----------



## lumberjackchef (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, its literally taken me dozens of bears to even get close to realism. Practice make perfect they say. He seems to be a popular little guy too. Its been on ebay for 2 1/2 days and had 141 hits last I checked.

I am working on a sign post for a friend that has an eagle perched at the top in some branches. I'm going to be carving his last name in the tree below it. Its starting to take shape pretty good now. I will post some pics later this week of it too.


----------



## 04ultra (Sep 23, 2007)

.


Very nice........





.


----------



## possum398 (Sep 24, 2007)

where is the ebay link?


----------



## lumberjackchef (Sep 24, 2007)

Here it was.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120164403796&ssPageName=STRK:MEUS:IT&ih=002

It has ended now but my reserve of 200.00 did not get met. I did the math though and I think I'll give the high bidder a second chance offer. I will still make around 30.00 per hour. I know a lot of people that are willing to pay that kind of money for a carving of this nature. Even at that rate I would be making two and a half times what I make at my job per hour!


----------



## treeseer (Oct 2, 2007)

Live oak, Sylvan Abbey Cemetery, Clearwater FL


----------



## fmueller (Dec 12, 2007)

I wish I had that kind of talent. Nice work, your an arteest!


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2007)

Thats really cool, I would like to get something like it for my place.


----------



## Burvol (Dec 12, 2007)

I thought maybe you were going to fall a tree with a baby cub in it...:chainsawguy:


----------

